# Finally... Secrets of SL4 Kenpo Exposed!



## profesormental (Nov 6, 2006)

This SL4 Seminar in Tampa opened my eyes...

because when I got hit, most of the time I opened them really wide and went "hmmph!".

The way the material is presented makes it easy to convince yourself that it works. And Doc Chapel is open for any doubts or questions, and answers them. Very honest and direct.

Just the recognition of the "indexes" and what they do, and how you can use them in physical confrontations can maximize the effectiveness of how you train!

The PAM's really make a signifcant improvement to the stability of my stances.

The BAMS's really make a significan improvement in the stability and power of my limbs' movements (bloks, strikes).

(When you compare with them and without them, the difference is vast!)

And understanding the applications of anatomical concepts and principles like MR, VCD, NCA, PNF, etc. to physical confrontations makes me look with new eyes the material I've been studying and how much better I can make it!

in other words, I leaned a lot, and enjoyed it a lot!

Thanks to Kenny G for making it possible and for being so willing to help us to learn as much as possible; thanks to Mike Courcelle for being a good host in his training center.

As always it is an incredible pleasure to train with my Kali Kenpo friends from Tampa  and Puerto Rico (Bear, JR, Ron, Ismael "GG", Guito, Carlos, Jimmy).

And a special thanks to Rodrigo Perez for sharing with us so very much so openly until 3am, and to Bode for correcting us and hitting me to show me. Both very skilled and fun guys. and always remembering Doc Chapel... Very many thanks!!!

I'm even thinking of finding business in LA to be able to go often and train with them!

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations on finding a new path to improve yourself.


----------



## MJS (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review!!  Sounds like a great time!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 6, 2006)

*Grin.* Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 6, 2006)

If I had a million dollars.............

.............I could have gone!  If I had a million dollars I would go to his University!


----------



## airdawg (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the SL4 family. He is amazing.


----------



## lenatoi (Nov 6, 2006)

My eyes opened wider every time I saw him. He is a teacher. He can't help it.


----------



## Sigung86 (Nov 7, 2006)

An amazing system as well as an amazing instructor.  Glad to see it all coming together so well.


----------



## kevin kilroe (Nov 8, 2006)

I also attended the seminar in Tampa. Anyone who thinks that Doc is a heretic or that he is out to tear down Kenpo by any means necessary couldn't be more wrong. What he says is what he does and what he does is what he says. His BAMs, PAMs, and indexes do work. I only wish that I could remember half of what he taught. Ask him anything you want and he will have an answer. You may not always like what he says but it is hard to argue with what he says. He will make you look at your methodology in a different light.
Thanks to Kenny G. for bringing him  to the East Coast and to Mike for opening up his school for everyone. And thanks also to Mr. Bode and Mr. Perez for their assistance and willingness to help.
And thank you Doc, for making me feel like a friend as well as a student.

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 10, 2006)

kevin kilroe said:


> And thank you Doc, for making me feel like a friend as well as a student.
> 
> Kevin Kilroe



Happily for me - that is a trait I've found very common amongst those who truly know what they're doing.


----------

